# Modulon



## 19950 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey y'all,I've been using Modulon (predominately a Canadian drug I think) lately with fairly decent success. I was wondering if anyone here is currently on Modulon and how many times a day / when they take the drug? And if they take it for IBS-D or IBS-C.Thanks.


----------



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,I tried Modulon for IBS-D, and it did help a bit but its effectiveness wore off. Also, I felt sort of disoriented while on the drug.Cheers.


----------

